# Filleting fish with kiridashi?



## shownomarci (Sep 20, 2016)

The place where i'm working currently sells Sole in different forms and when i saw Robin's deal on his kiridashis i thought it would be great to fillet some flat fish.
Missed out on the Dalman kiridashi but bought one off the bay that was made out of japanese high carbon steel (probably white #2).
Takes a screamin' edge in no time and hopefully will work with food as well, not just as a woodworking tool.
Anyone's got some experience related to this or am i the only cheap bastard who wouldn't buy a $100+ deba for occasional (flat) fish filleting?


----------



## S-Line (Sep 20, 2016)

By flat fish, I am assuming that you're referring to halibut, flounder, sole, etc. I've never use my deba for those types of fish as I find gyutos and sujis better suited for the task. It can be done with a kiridashi I guess.


----------



## copperJon (Sep 21, 2016)

I like my 150 deba for large flatfish, e.g. sizable halibut, so I'd think a kiridashi would do just fine on sole. No need for anything big with fillets that skinny.


----------



## jklip13 (Sep 22, 2016)

The Osaka-style eel knife is built almost the same way to a Japanese Kogatana, not sure how the kiridashi mentioned before is made though


----------



## shownomarci (Sep 23, 2016)

This is the kiridashi i am talking about:





Length is 170mm, blade is 18mm.


----------



## joshsy81 (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure it's to small, although anything is possible. Go ahead and just use a knife tasked for the kitchen.


----------

